
Ask HN: Is there a service that escalates emails to SMS or Phone call reminders? - bistrobayern
Hi everyone,<p>I am looking for a service that lets me remind people to respond to emails via an SMS, Email or phone reminder(to the recipients) whenever there is no reply before a stipulated time. Is there any such service available?
======
smt88
Are you talking about for an automated service, or are you talking about for
your own personal emails that you're sending through something like Gmail?

Either way, I'm pretty sure anyone who received such a message would
absolutely hate it. You might want to explore whether infuriating someone with
spammy reminders is better or worse than just sending another email, as is
often the custom.

~~~
bistrobayern
Hi there,

This is mostly for emails related to tasks with hard deadlines(5% of the
emails I send). Obviously not for all emails, that would drive people crazy.
What I am looking for is a way to send an emails which requires a 1-24 hour
turnaround and a reminder to the recipients to respond and resolve. I am
looking for a solution for Gmail and Outlook, although client-agnostic would
be best.

------
mikeporter
Is this for sales or personal emails?

~~~
bistrobayern
Personal emails for partly internal team use and partly for communications
with external vendors

~~~
mikeporter
Why can't you just track opens? Why the automated email or phone reminders?
Will your peers respond well to this?

~~~
bistrobayern
They won't respond well but we've been missing critical deadlines due to lack
of oversight

